# BYU -vs- Utah Basketball



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm impressed with the BYU crowd. I thought a bunch of you might have come on here and revel in the Y win in basketball over the weekend similar to how the U supporters piled on when the U beat the Y in football in convincing fashion this year. Good on ya for not kicking a team when they're down.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea HighNDry. I wasn't even going to mention it. The Runnin' Utes are in a tough spot. I guess looking ahead, they got the kid out of West Jordan to sign - and he is the top local recruit coming out, so that is a plus. Much as I'm True Blue, I really hope the Runnin' Utes can find what they are looking for. It is no fun for any fans when a team has these kind of years. It wasn't that long ago that my Cougars were 1-25. And that just sucks all around. 

Go Utes!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I continue to watch every game and it does hurt. I used to go to all those ESPN 10:00 pm games back with Majerus. Those were good time. Every program has its ups and downs. Look at Indiana, they were down for a long time and they just beat the #1 team in the nation.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Go Utes!


I thought we were friends! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

If there was a line, I bet the Utes covered. I thought the Utes had better effort and energy in the game.
For essentially starting from zero, he has done ok; but realistically it will take 3-4 years to even have a respectable program from where he started. Hopefully Hill will allow it to happen with time. Boylen...what a nut job, I found it ironic how he did not have a single Utah native on the team last year, which is quite an accomplishment of not recruiting from within the state over several years. Irony is found in that McBride said that that was his best move in getting the football to a respectable level by focusing on the local players who understood the rivalry...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > Go Utes!
> ...


Its all good Cougar Brother. Its just that the rivalry isn't fun when it isn't competitive. I took MUCH more grief from my utahute friends when they blocked the field goal to win in 2010, than in the mercy-flush of a game this year. Just something about a hard fought and close battle that is sooooo much better. Right now, BYU has a much better and I'd say heated rivalry with Utah State in basketball. And rightly so I guess, as both teams seem to have been about even for the last several years.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > GaryFish said:
> ...


Glad to see you know how we feel in football. :lol:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Its all good Cougar Brother. Its just that the rivalry isn't fun when it isn't competitive. I took MUCH more grief from my utahute friends when they blocked the field goal to win in 2010, than in the mercy-flush of a game this year. Just something about a hard fought and close battle that is sooooo much better. Right now, BYU has a much better and I'd say heated rivalry with Utah State in basketball. And rightly so I guess, as both teams seem to have been about even for the last several years.


That's true except I'd say that it isn't AS fun when it isn't competitive.

I like beating the Utes, it doesn't matter in what and even if it is an every day occurrence.

But, I am disappointed in how bitter the rivalry has become in the last few years. It takes a lot of the fun out of it, for me at least.

I think the only rivalry Urban Meyer ever knew was Ohio St./Michigan which is more of a blood feud and I think things turned for the worse during his tenure. I have some Ohio St. friends and what they describe is unseemly when it comes to Michigan. I think he brought some of that bitter rivalry to Utah/BYU. It's not because he intended to, I just don't think he knew any other way to handle a rivalry. It's too bad.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Urban Liar is a piece of crap. McBride and Edwards made it fun. Liar was the one that started putting players pictures and team logos in the urinals, and brought the act from Ohio for the "team down south" and refused to even acknowledge your rival by name. Same act he's pulled everywhere. You'd think he'd get a new shtick. 

In my book, Whit and Bronco are both class acts. As an alum of BYU, Whit really can't bring the venom that Liar brought. Whit is a good man and while he and Bronco aren't golfing buddies, I seriously think there is a mutual respect there. And as even as the records are between them, such two-way respect is deserved. 

But looking at where the Runnin' Utes were not that long ago in basketball, it sucks to seem them down this bad. I hope Coach K can get them at least respectable again. Until then though, the hottest in-state ticket and hoops rivalry is Aggies-Cougars.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree with that and I think Whit and Bronco are much more respectful to each other than the way things were under Urban.

But, I don't think the fans have backtracked at all. They are still as bitter at each other as ever. I wouldn't go to RES for a game.

I think Aggies/Cougars is probably the hottest hardwood ticket around but it doesn't hold much interest for me. I think the Aggies can play but I lost a lot of what little respect I had for them after this year's game.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I just wanted to drop a line in this post as a proud Aggie fan. :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------

